# Protective Glove



## Essie (Feb 24, 2004)

I have recently purchased a v slicer and of course I have sliced my thumb. I know there is a guide, but it's difficult to use when you get to the end of the food. I've heard that there is a special glove to wear which will make it safe to use the slicer. Can you tell me where I can purchase such an item. I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry about your thumb :-(

There's a price to pay but they can be had

Stainless Steel Mesh Glove

Once you get the hang of using the guide it's really not that hard.  Your slicing strokes just have to be shorter.


----------



## carnivore (Feb 24, 2004)

Essie, i sliced the fingertips off three fingers about 3 weeks ago--probably should have got stiches, but i hate hospitals.  it makes it difficult when i work on a keyboard all day and one hand is pretty much useless!


----------



## scott123 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have heard good things about those chain mail gloves, especially for butchering but... by the time you spend the money on the glove, you could have bought a real french mandoline for half the price. Mandolines are to v slicers as Ferraris are to Yugos. And you won't need any protection to use it.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 25, 2004)

I do not advise using a French mandolie without hand protection. Even seasoned chefs have cut themselves terribly on them. I have one and learned the hard way to use the shield...you _need_ fingertips to play guitar!


----------



## scott123 (Feb 25, 2004)

> I do not advise using a French mandolie without hand protection.



Neither am I. I'm just saying you don't need $130 gloves.  You just use the shield.


----------



## Essie (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks all for you help. I will really try to learn to use the shield. Right now, it seems very awkward to me


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 25, 2004)

Like scott123 said - I would rather spend my money on a mandolin of excetional quality - using the shield that comes with it - than using a "V" slicer - I'm guessing but is it made of plastic?  I have had both and I found that the plastic bends, thereby causing you to press even more firmly.  The stainless mandolin doesn't give at all and has several blades and a very controlled thinness or thickness - the "V" slicer I had had set blade heights of which I had no control.

The big difference - other than the materials used - is also in the safety guide.  Check out the Bron versus the "V" guides Bron - V Slicer

The Bron closes down ON the food you are slicing and has a "frame" around the food and your fingers not exposed to the blade at all, the V slicer requires you to actually press down on the food while holding the guide - hoping it doesn't slip, and you know the rest...


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry Scott, I misunderstood what you were saying. I agree that $130 dollar gloves are a bit much. Now, are they any different than the fish cleaning gloves you caqn buy from sporting godds places for about 20 bucks?


----------



## sugrmag (Mar 10, 2004)

...i was going to suggest an oyster shucking glove or some other thick/multi layer heavy canvas...


----------



## Essie (Mar 15, 2004)

I have been carefully practicing with and without the guard and I am getting pretty good. I am being very careful near the end. I just finished slicing cucumbers paper thin and not pieces of me went into the bowl. 
Thanks all again.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 15, 2004)

^5  (high 5) Essie!!!!  It's hard to pass on a recipe that everyone thinks is soooooo good if it's got pieces of you in it!


----------

